# tips for camping on a budget



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

Sometimes it is hard for young families starting out to buy all the necessary camping gear to get going.

Here are a couple tips to make it a little easier on the pocket book.

1. Instead of sleeping bags, use the blankets and comforters from home. This saves initially on buying sleeping bags.

2. Check with the campgrounds to see if they have discounts for longer stays if you know you are not going elsewhere. For instance if you pay a full week in advance, it may be cheaper than if you pay each night individually.

3. Pack your canned goods and other unperishables from home so that you are not buying groceries at the campstore and local stores. In small communties, the prices will be higher and the camp store will not have the full selection.

4. Make a checklist so that you are not forgetting things and buying needlessly.

5. For the camping gear that you do wish to purchase, buy in off season. Usually at the end of summer, you can a lot of sales or end of line items discounted to sell fast.


----------



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Reply:*

Yes you are right popuptrailercamper. This information is really useful for some guys. I have seen some campers who try to shop many irrelevant things in the name of camping. I think if you do proper planning and try to be limited to the checklist you can not only save your money but also carry a short luggage which make you fast.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

A few more suggestions, just from my experience trying to stock up for this year's camping season (my first with the kids):

1. Buy pots or pans from Goodwill for camping, instead of buying the ones in the camping isle. They are cheap and you don't mind turning them black over a fire.

2. Rechargable D cell batteries don't cost that much more than non-rechargable ones, and can help you save lots of money on the batteries you use for flashlights, electric lanterns, fans.. etc.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

kiteri said:


> 1. Buy pots or pans from Goodwill for camping, instead of buying the ones in the camping isle. They are cheap and you don't mind turning them black over a fire.


This is a great idea! I havent been to goodwill in a long time, but I would imagine you could find quite a few things you could use from there for camping. I am going to check into that :thumbup2:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The suggestion about pots and pans from Goodwill is excellent. Your pots and pans at home you want to keep at home. Some people may have a spare set of pots and pans to use for emergencies. But getting them from Goodwill is easy and cheap.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Good Tips*

I have also found a lot of good camping utensils at garage sales. I have bought frying pans, coffee pot, pie plates, regular plates, bowls and cups for pennies on the dollar. They are still in great shape for camping gear and cheap!! :way-to-go:


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

You seems to me a very experinced camper and benificial for the campers which are not so rich . It will really help them to enjoy camping in their limited budget . Thanks for guiding post .


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

My husband is the garage sale king. I have to admit he does get some good deals even though I find it time consuming and nerve-wracking.

Late in the season last summer, he went to a garage sale from a lady that was moving into a retirement home and we got three sets of brand new sheets still in the package.

So the beds in the trailer are going to get some updating this summer.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

In my area, garage and yard sales have been changed by ebay. People don't have as many, and the people that do have the sales ask higher prices because if they don't sell it in the yard/garage sale they put it on ebay.

I can remember yard sale prices about 10 years ago, when things generally cost less than $1.

Estate sales are still nice. Most of the time they are used to get rid of EVERYTHING in one quick swipe, so the prices can be super low! Now... you just gotta find the estate with the camper in the driveway!!!! hehehehe


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great tips guys. My wife drags me yard selling every now and then, but I have never thought about getting some camping goodies. :thumbup2:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Garage sales aren't "officially" allowed in my neighborhood. Once in a while we see someone having one. I agree that they are very high priced now. I think I would love to sell things for $1. I just don't care! If your husband gets to them and gets things for you - that GREAT! More things to camp with. Some people sell some very nice things.


----------



## guardianangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Goodwill and Salvation Army are the best places I agree. You can also check into local non-profits that may have thrift stores or flea markets. I know in our area that a lot of local non-profits are now trying to raise more funds by having little "thrift stores" open on Saturdays or having garage sales once a month!


----------



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

I am not afraid to admit I will browse thrift stores and goodwill to. I know when we have yard sales and have things left over, they go to goodwill. Many times, really good stuff too. You never know what kind of camping goodies you will find there.


----------



## bodawg (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to use our Mr. Buddy heater a lot this year so I'm starting to do this: 
Throw-Away propane Tank Refiller


----------



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

Some great money saving tips there :thumbup1: one thing my wife enjoys, is going to the garage sales :way-to-go:..

Stephen


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

Another good place to check online is Craigslist. I looked at what was offered, and coupldn't find quite what I was looking for in the right price range. I posted a "looking for" ad, and I got a decent 9x7 dome tent, set of basic nesting pots & pans, HUGE cooler, cutting board, paring knife, misc cooking utensils, water carrier things, all for $75. The tent alone would have been more than that! I also got 3 OLD sleeping bags for $25 from someone else, but they match and are in good enough condition. ie, not torn up or stinky. Since they match, I can easily put 2 together to make a big one for the BF and I. 
Just be careful like you would with any other site, try to meet people in a public place, things like that. Common sense things. :thumbup1:


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

Don't forget to checkout "freecycle". It is a national group that has local groups in your area (Maryland has groups broken down by counties). People "offer" stuff they are getting rid of instead of just throwing it away. People also post "wanted" items. I think they started it to keep things out of the landfills. In my area, most of these people are giving away some great stuff! I'm either too slow with the response, or it won't fit in my small home--aargh!


----------



## orangecamper (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, they have it by cities/towns here in Northern Il. But I'm too slow, too... It's a good place to check, though!


----------



## glenn (Sep 11, 2008)

Another place to shop--Church rummage sales. The church near home is within walking distance, but I have to take the truck because my wife and I find to many bargains. We find stuff for camping and for home. Another thing is dumster diving. When the economy is bad the comptition gets higher.


----------



## russpmc (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is a common trick I use to make my flashlight batteries last a year or more. Simply turn the lower battery upside down and replace the top battery in the regular position. Just remember to switch the bottom when you next need your light. You will be amazed how long the batteries last when they are not 'trickle draining' ! 
Russ


----------



## gracy (Sep 19, 2008)

Checking craigslist if you have one in your area is great too. You can find all kinds of camping related stuff listed there. We once picked up a whole collection of camping stuff for $50....... chairs, easy-up, several icechests, mr. buddy heater and some other nic-nacs that someone had listed for just $50 for all. You just have to be on the look out and shop around for the best deals. Use camping equipment as holiday and birthday gifts ideas for your spouse and kids.

Oh and if you have a Target in your area... check with the camping and dollar spot area for camping items as they put those items on clearance several times a year.

PS: The dollar spot at Target and the Dollar Tree/ 99 Cents stores carry batteries for $1........ stock up on those!


----------



## PB3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great suggestions from previous posts. Once you collect the items you need for camping you need to organize your equipment for storage and taking on your trips. 
May I suggest reading these articles on how to do that.

Car Camping - How to Organize For Family Camping

Car Camping - Storage Tubs to Organize Camping Gear

Have fun camping it's a wonderful family ativity!


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

if i was going to use a buddy heater all the time i would buy a small manchester tank to use with it.:thumbup1:


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i have all my camping gear stored in rubbermaid containers,i put all three of them in my truck,take my 7 gallon water containers,and my trusty 357,and me and my wife go camping,along with my propane tank.:thumbup1:


----------



## ilovecamping (Feb 21, 2011)

We also keep a close eye on the clearance isle at Wal-Mart. We have found some really good buys. I agree about the Goodwill/Salvation Army and yard sales, we do them a lot. Estate sales are good too, still using the coffee maker that I paid $1. for from one probably 10 yrs ago.


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

We tend to frequent the local Facebook yardsale pages ,,, lots of good deals to be had but you have to be able to haggle


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting, didn't know about facebook yard sales. Will have to check, are you hagglin online or going to their place like a real sale?


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Haggle online via comments or by inbox messaging ... its a good place to check ,,, around here anyway


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

russpmc said:


> Here is a common trick I use to make my flashlight batteries last a year or more. Simply turn the lower battery upside down and replace the top battery in the regular position. Just remember to switch the bottom when you next need your light. You will be amazed how long the batteries last when they are not 'trickle draining' !
> Russ


Wow ... Russ ... this is interesting. As a technology professional, I'm trying to figure this one out (scientifically). Do you think the flashlight switch is 'leaking?'


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree -- we have found some great deals on craigslist, goodwill, and the mega-mart clearance isle.

Always remember .... Camping is all about life, family, and the great outdoors.

Don't make it about the "stuff". You will see many people who do -- where camping just becomes another way to 'show off' -- and then there's the whole 'keeping up with the Joneses' - extended to the campground. 

I really take issue with that. It ruins the camping experience, and sets all of the wrong examples for kids. Some people are simply unable to break out of that mold.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

some of the best times i have had camping with my wife and friends,in a tent at the beach,or on mt hood,or the boundrie waters canoe area,outside of duluth minnesota,and yes i agree with goodwill because i have found some good equipment for camping at good will.:thumbup1:


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going to have to check-out Goodwill. never thought of that for camping gear.


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

if you are solo camper don´t forget the option of stealth camping. I have crossed the states before without paying a dime for accomodation!


----------



## bruiseviolet (Jul 13, 2011)

We saved money by using sheets and blankets from home instead of sleeping bags too. 

Another way to save it to really prioritize your needs. For example, we tent camp- and decided that to make it enjoyable we really needed air matresses- so we spent on those instead of other cooking supplies/sleeping bags. Because of this- we sure found 101 uses for a hobo pie maker to make meals with- so we didnt have to purchase a griddle or dutch oven or anything right away.

Check craigslist and GARAGE Sales- for deals on camping eqiuptment. I also HIGHLY suggested stocking up during the off-season when things are on clearance sale. We got a $200 Eddie Bauer 3-in-1 10 person tent for $45 bucks on clearance sale one year =) Best investment ever! Be crafty- if you are tent camping and can't afford tarps for underneath- then go get a drop cloth for painting (less than 5 bucks) Just prioritize what is really important to you =)


----------



## CampsiteOutfitter (Jul 2, 2011)

Try borrowing some equipment if possible or split the cost of camping gear with friends and family. If you don't camp at the same time you can take turns using them or use them when you're all on a camping trip together.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

If you live near a campsite (state or commercial), ask them if and when they have a lost-and-found sale. It's unbelievable what people leave behind. How do you forget a 3-burner camp stove?

Some sites have a sale to clear their space prior to the next camping season - they held the stuff long enough to give owners time to claim it first.

Point is - plenty of opportunity to get "Cadillac" gear for Volkswagon prices.

I've gotten several excellant pieces of camping gear this way.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## AnthonyHorovitz (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice tips! These tips are helpful to cut down the cost of your camping.
Check some more tips to save mone when camping : http://bit.ly/2mzFtET


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

I have camping foods for you. I hope it useful for you.

Here Is The Best Camping Food List You Should Bring To Camping

Source: CampingHeavens


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

Besides, I found nice blogs about camping. I want to share with everyone.
http://www.beyondthetent.com/5-family-camping-blogs-follow/


----------



## Jeff Farmer (May 9, 2017)

popuptrailercamper said:


> 4. Make a checklist so that you are not forgetting things and buying needlessly.




This so much applies to me, that I even forget to create the list itself. LOL!


Jeff Farmer
[URL="http://www.towingarlingtonva.com"]Towing Arlington VA[/URL]


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

I have some solutions for you. Here is camping gear list that I have found. There is full camping information. I believe that you will get useful thing more from this one.


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures (Aug 27, 2017)

Be aware of widow makers. Dead trees can fall at any time and ruin a perfect camping trip. Downed limbs and debris around the site can be a good indicator of what’s to come.


----------



## RVCamper (Sep 15, 2018)

Sometimes the most expensive cost of camping is paying for the campground that you are staying at. 

These are some of the best discount clubs out there that have saved us a ton of money this year!

- Passport America (50% off parks) 
- Thousand Trails (Annual Fee and then stay in parks for free) 
- Good Sam (Only 10% off parks but almost everyone takes it)


----------

